# Forging ahead



## chrisinaustin (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, I decided to go ahead with my intuition and roll out the raw for Cooper. He seemed a little confused (amused?) at first, but pretty soon he got down to bidness.

It was three chicken thighs with the skin removed (about 1.1 lbs worth, he's about 54 lbs now, and his ideal weight is 47, so that just about works out to 2%). Not the recommended backs, but I went with what I had. I'm going to look around for backs tomorrow. Also joined a local raw feeders group; they're having a meetup Thursday night.

Cooper Goes Raw on Vimeo

Chris


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats on taking the plunge! Feel free to ask any questions that may come up. :biggrin:

Richelle


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Comgrats on the switch, you won't regret it and will see the benefits everyday.

Chicken backs are suggested at first because they have the highest bone to meat ratio out of all the cuts available. High bone content will keep stools firm which is important at first because most dogs get a bit of diarrhea in the beginning. But chicken quarters should be fine as well to start on, plenty of people have. 

Take full advantage of the raw feeding meetup group. It's always good to surround yourself with as much support as possible.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Just noticed the video. Looks like Cooper is gonna adjust just fine. :biggrin:

I thought it was cute how his legs were all sprawled out to eat that first time! "Jus chillin', eatin' some chicken!"

Richelle


----------



## chrisinaustin (Dec 6, 2009)

Yea, like a playful stance -- as opposed to eating kibble out of the bowl, which is "let's get this over with", all business. Totally noticed that.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cooper is awesome! What a handsome boy. I love how he took it from you all "I'll be taking that." But then he's not really sure. He definitely gets it though.

Go Cooper!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Cooper is so cute, what kind of dog is he? 

Haha "Get on with the thriving!" 

And then he takes to it like a pro! Congrats on getting started!


----------



## chrisinaustin (Dec 6, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Cooper is so cute, what kind of dog is he?


He is a rescued Lab/Texas Heeler mix. He swims like a Lab and... heels like a heeler.


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

Made me laugh! That was exactly like Cali with her first chicken back. She was all--whatchoo talkin' with this here chickin'?  Then she never looked back.


----------



## chrisinaustin (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, so far, so good. He had the three chicken thighs the first day, half of a quarter yesterday (he just didn't want to finish it), and a whole quarter today. His poop was definitely a little loose yesterday; today, it was solid and _very_ small in amount. I mean, like three tablespoons worth. Should there be that much of a reduction?

He keeps looking for the food bowl about an hour later.

He also seems really mellow. The "concerned" side of me wants to see that as he's not feeling right inside, but I'm not making any calls until he's been eating raw a full week.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was kind of weirded out by the smallness of my dog's poo as well after switching.
Now I just enjoy it!

Kibble makes them have overly large, sloppy poo.

Forgive me for being so graphic!


----------



## chrisinaustin (Dec 6, 2009)

I know all about it. I just cleaned some up. Inside. Again. Not from Cooper, but from Lucy, the Lab I'm fostering. She's gotta stay on the party line kibble.

I love housetraining a dog every month! (Repeat to myself until...)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

chrisinaustin said:


> I know all about it. I just cleaned some up. Inside. Again. Not from Cooper, but from Lucy, the Lab I'm fostering. She's gotta stay on the party line kibble.
> 
> I love housetraining a dog every month! (Repeat to myself until...)


I feel ya there...we foster for the local Dane rescue. So we have a new couch potato every month or so LOL 

The fosters always look so sad when they have to eat kibble while watching our dogs eat a slab of beef or chunk of turkey or chicken...its like they look at me and say "Seriously?"


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

chrisinaustin said:


> Well, so far, so good. He had the three chicken thighs the first day, half of a quarter yesterday (he just didn't want to finish it), and a whole quarter today. His poop was definitely a little loose yesterday; today, it was solid and _very_ small in amount. I mean, like three tablespoons worth. Should there be that much of a reduction?


Yeah the stools can vary a lot during the first week of feeding raw, but that much reduction sounds normal



chrisinaustin said:


> He also seems really mellow. The "concerned" side of me wants to see that as he's not feeling right inside, but I'm not making any calls until he's been eating raw a full week.


Well does he still want to do all of his normal activities in a healthy manner or does he seem like he's hurting on the inside? I'd say just observe him and obviously if you see any concerning signs then take him to the vet. He should be fine though.


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

In my experience, the reduction in poop absolutely was, and remains, that dramatic. She'll still go multiple times a day, but compared to the volume and stink of what was, it's nothing. Sometimes you get a little more than other times, but it never matches the kibble waste.

It's interesting that you see Cooper's chill as a possible issue. The same behavior change happened to Cali, and my interpretation is that she seemed more "full, settled, and content." I can see how someone would come out with either POV. :smile: She is still more "content" in my eyes, but can get going in play time like she always has.

Make sure you're feeding him enough per day--2-3% of his ideal adult body weight--and he'll be better than ever.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

A lot of the "chilling" can be attributed to a great reduction of sugar in the diet. I too think chilling is a good thing. :smile:


----------



## chrisinaustin (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks again all.

I actually think that "interesting" is a better word to describe how I saw his demeanor than I was "concerned." I mean, he's never really had any issues in terms of energy, illness, hypo/hyper-activity, etc. He's a really consistent dog. So last night was just interesting. If it was a good friend I would have been like "Hmmm... there's something different about you I just can't put my finger on." Then I'd go home and think "Ah. Xanax."

I think that since I am completely responsible for his safety and well-being, and I did just make a radical change to his diet, I'm going to radically observant until his new way of eating has become old hat.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

chrisinaustin said:


> I know all about it. I just cleaned some up. Inside. Again. Not from Cooper, but from Lucy, the Lab I'm fostering. She's gotta stay on the party line kibble.
> 
> I love housetraining a dog every month! (Repeat to myself until...)


Party line kibble!

I had a girl in a yahoo group today refer to kibble as 'Doom Nuggets'.


----------



## chrisinaustin (Dec 6, 2009)

Doom nuggets. Wow. I think I've seen some stuff on the bottom shelf of the "dog food" aisle at the grocery store that could aptly be called that. How about "Soylent Brown".

Well, she's getting Cooper's stuff now, which I think is not horrible (Blue Wilderness).


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Soylent Brown is DOGS!!! *howl*


----------

